# CoDeSys Webvisu in Fenster ohne Menü starten



## guwen (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
zur Zeit unternehme ich die ersten Schritte in Bezug auf eine Web-Visualisierung mit CoDeSys 2.3.9.7. Ich bekomme nun ein IE- oder Mozilla-Fenster geöffnet und ich kann schalten und walten wie ich möchte.
Nur stören mich die Menüleiste, die Favoritenleiste und die Eingabemöglichkeit für die URL, usw.
Was muss ich also (in der Webvisu.htm) ändern, eintragen um nur ein Fenster ohne alles (ausser der Visu natürlich) angezeigt zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Guwen.


----------



## Telly (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo guwen,

du musst den Browser im sog. Kiosk-Modus starten.
Beim MS-IE wäre der Aufruf des Browsers zum Beispiel IEXPLORE.EXE -k

Gruss Telly


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (13 Januar 2010)

*Firefox*

Beim Firefox gibt es ein Plugin für Vollbild:

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/74311-plugins-firefox-vollbildmodus-surfen-autohide-mausgesten.html


----------



## guwen (13 Januar 2010)

Danke Euch,
genau das wollte ich!

Schönen Abend noch.
Guwen


----------



## Matze001 (13 Januar 2010)

drück mal im Firefox F11 

MfG

Marcel


----------

